# 6BA half nut



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these? I was putting on bolsters when, of course, only three of four nuts are there to secure them.. I hate to request from a UK source for just one of these..Does anyone have one you can send me? 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Sourced from the UK after all...
Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
What is your definition of a 'half' nut.
Is it not normally one that is split lengthwise?
Or were you looking for a 'thin' one, as in half thickness?
Just curious.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David,

Thickness...don't want or need a full sized version....

Sam


----------



## grandpa jay (Jun 24, 2014)

That is also called a jam nut or a lock nut.
Jay


----------

